# Trivial Pursuit: The forum's most liked content



## Null (Jun 9, 2014)

The top 10 posts, ordered by likes received.

*10. Hitler's Drawing of Genderbent Rosechu x Sonichu (41)*


Hitler said:


>




*9. Hitler Delivers (42)*


Hitler said:


> Alec Benson Leary said:
> 
> 
> > A thousand internet points to the first man to photoshop Barb wearing a horned helmet with those silly viking hair braids.




*8. Skyraider Creeps (4*


skyraider91 said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, Boys and Girls, and Dudes of ALL Teenages, behold, the new lair of Christian Weston Chandler, his mother Barbara, Christopher's Ghost, Clover and Snoopy, and the surviving Chandler cats.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> ...




*7. Ziltoid A-Logs (50)*


Ziltoid said:


> I'm not sure why Chris is asking for Best Buy gift cards. If he wanted something from there he's more than capable of shoplifting it.




*6. Skyraider Surveys (51)*


skyraider91 said:


> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1296




*5. JULAY mails a package (57)*


JÜLÄY said:


> So in light of Fatty's begging on Facebook, my heart grew three sizes, and I decided to make him a package! I went to Walmart and got some giftcards for him... There are three that I got specifically with Chris in mind:




*4. Ze Red Medic really wants these (59)*


Ze Red Medic said:


> CWCissey said:
> 
> 
> > Missing about 4 nows there.
> ...




*3. Hunger Mythos' WANTS LEGOS (61)*


Hunger Mythos said:


> I fixed this image.




*2. _blank_ plays with legos (69)*


_blank_ said:


> Boss: So, what did you accomplish today at work?
> Me: Oh, made a comic about some autistic manchild's Lego furry fetish and turned it into a one-act play about zombie demons and drill hands.
> 
> 
> ...




*1. Hitler's other very wonderful drawing (75)*


Hitler said:


>




Hitler blitzkrieged this list by taking 3 positions, including #1.


----------



## OtterParty (Jun 9, 2014)

tfw I've already Liked them and can't do it again


----------



## silentprincess (Jun 9, 2014)

I think I've liked these all too, now I feel I need to chill out on my likes.


----------



## SoniBlu (Jun 9, 2014)

CWCki Forum: "We enjoy the creative works of Hitler."
I think I've got a new banner quote for you, Null.


----------



## JULAY (Jun 9, 2014)

Hooray! I'm good at something! Also, I think that the moral of this thread is that Hitler is pretty awesome. Take that, everyone who isn't Hitler!


----------



## _blank_ (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow... that's a lot of likes... good to know people here enjoy undead demon legos.


----------



## Bgheff (Jun 10, 2014)

Hitler finally became the artist he always wanted to be.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 10, 2014)

Bgheff said:


> Hitler finally became the artist he always wanted to be.



And still I haven't seen @JEWS like a single one of his posts...


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 10, 2014)

Pretty great thread, everyone knows Hitler brings the content


----------



## Colress (Jun 10, 2014)

hitler


----------



## Pikonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Currently at 65 likes


Hitler said:


>


Edit: 67 likes.
Edit 2: 76 likes.
Edit 3: 78 likes, Null. Please update this list for it is wrong and outdated and wrong.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 11, 2014)

People sure love hitler here.


----------



## NavierStoked (Jun 11, 2014)

Godwin's law invoked.


----------



## Connor Bible (Jun 12, 2014)

NavierStoked said:


> Godwin's law invoked.


Inevitable, really.


----------



## JULAY (Jun 13, 2014)

MZD Mommy said:


> hitler



If you would like tickets to HITLER, please call 213- DU WERDEST EINE KRANKENSCHWEISTER BRAUCHEN!


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 16, 2014)

Heil Hitler


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Jul 6, 2014)

A challenger appears.

http://cwckiforums.com/threads/fb-update-7-6-2014-wise-thoughts-from-a-wise-man.4162/#post-274966


----------



## CatParty (Jul 6, 2014)

Mauvman Shuffleboard said:


> A challenger appears.
> 
> http://cwckiforums.com/threads/fb-update-7-6-2014-wise-thoughts-from-a-wise-man.4162/#post-274966




77

Update: 107


----------

